# High Linoleic Oils not a good choice?



## earthling121757 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi all,

When I first became interested in CP soap making and before I found the infinite wisdom of SMF, I went to Walmart and bought big jugs of grape seed, canola and sunflower oil (along with lard, olive and coconut).

After reading here I understand that the high linoleic oils can make DOS more likely to occur, so I haven't used them very much. 

I made my first batch of CPLS tonight and man, that is sooooo easy. But I kept these oils at low levels anyway. 

What I'm wondering is if the same caveat applies to these oils when used in liquid soap. I'm just making for myself and family, not selling, but don't want the LS to go rancid quickly. I do want to use up these oils though.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Susie (Dec 21, 2017)

earthling121757 said:


> Hi all,What I'm wondering is if the same caveat applies to these oils when used in liquid soap. I'm just making for myself and family, not selling, but don't want the LS to go rancid quickly. I do want to use up these oils though. Thanks Kevin



The same thing applies to liquid soap paste made with high linoleic oils.  The only benefit to using them in liquid soap is that you can refrigerate or freeze the paste and dilute as needed, thereby prolonging the life of the oils and the paste. When I make the paste, I bag up the paste in 1 lb bags, so the resulting soap will be used within a short amount of time.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 21, 2017)

You might want to double check the canola and sunflower to see if they're regular (high linoleic) or high oleic. Sunflower sold in grocery stores is a high oleic variety quite often. Canola can be HO as well, but from what I can tell, it's less likely to be HO. If you have the HO versions, then use them like you would olive oil. I have an article in my "soapy stuff" page (click the link at the end of this post) about how to tell regular from HO.


----------



## earthling121757 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you DeeAnna. 

Looks like the canola is mid-oleic. 
The grape seed is of course high polyunsat. 
The sunflower oil is actually from a Russian grocery and there is no nutrition label. All it says is "unrefined". So I guess I'll count it as high linoleic and use it up a little here, a little there. I do keep these three oils in the fridge...

When using soapcalc, is there a rule of thumb for the max % of linoleic and linolenic?


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 21, 2017)

earthling121757 said:


> When using soapcalc, is there a rule of thumb for the max % of linoleic and linolenic?


 
General rule of thumb is to not go much higher than 15% with the linoleic/linolenic.


IrishLass


----------



## earthling121757 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you IrishLass, I'll keep that in mind as I'm formulating my next batch. :think:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jan 1, 2018)

This question is right on time for me, Kevin, Thank You!

I'm just venturing in to LS (some time this month) and want to use linoleic in the same amount (or higher) as my CP soap (approximately 17% of the fatty acid profile) and was wondering the same thing.


----------

